# Marty Walsh as Labor Secretary



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I thought Lonnie Stephenson was going to have the labor secretary position? Maybe he was just going to be part of the transition team?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HertzHound said:


> I thought Lonnie Stephenson was going to have the labor secretary position? Maybe he was just going to be part of the transition team?


Just transition team as far as I know.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I worry about former union bosses being Labor Secretary. They promote laws that favor the unions and hurt the independents. For instance if 50% of the shop wants to go union then it has to. Owners have no say. So a 4 person shop consisting of two brothers who are owners and 2 workers would have to go union if the 2 workers wanted to. Penalties if the owners close up and start a new company. Only 18% +/- of the work force is union.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

kb1jb1 said:


> I worry about former union bosses being Labor Secretary. They promote laws that favor the unions and hurt the independents. For instance if 50% of the shop wants to go union then it has to. Owners have no say. So a 4 person shop consisting of two brothers who are owners and 2 workers would have to go union if the 2 workers wanted to. Penalties if the owners close up and start a new company. Only 18% +/- of the work force is union.


Labor secretary should always favor what's best for workers. Businesses already have an army to push their interests.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

kb1jb1 said:


> I worry about former union bosses being Labor Secretary. They promote laws that favor the unions and hurt the independents. For instance if 50% of the shop wants to go union then it has to. Owners have no say. So a 4 person shop consisting of two brothers who are owners and 2 workers would have to go union if the 2 workers wanted to. Penalties if the owners close up and start a new company. Only 18% +/- of the work force is union.


If 2 brothers are owners they don't get a vote and 100% of the workers voted union.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> If 2 brothers are owners they don't get a vote and 100% of the workers voted union.


So would this be fair? On the other side of the coin, I also know of larger non-union shops 15 / 20 men that do not pay much nor do they give the proper training. What is the answer? Leave the small, micro shops alone. We are struggling enough. NY has eliminated us from PW jobs and larger buildings. Also any commercial project over $1 mill.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

kb1jb1 said:


> So would this be fair?


It all comes down to what you define as "fair." You see... a licensed contractor in business has a degree of experience, intelligence, and business savvy that puts them at an advantage over 2 just-hired employees who do not know a thing about how much they're worth, how much they should get paid, or even how labor laws work or what rights they have as employees. More often than not, this ignorance is taken advantage of. 

When a college football ace makes it to the NFL you know what the first thing the do is? Hire an agent to represent them and a financial advisor. It's the difference between them signing a 5 year contract for 10 million and a 3 year contract for 50 million. When a C level actor or actress or comedian starts making it big- they get agents. People who do a thing for a living aren't necessarily prepared to, or versed in, or capable of negotiating the best deal they can for themselves. 

Much in the same way a DIYer calls in a pro when they're in over their heads, and everyone wouldn't fault them for that - other issues are better left to the pros as well. You don't close on a house by yourself. You don't represent yourself in court on a serious charge. You let the pros handle it. And a fresh green helper looking to make the electrical trade their career is far better off with a negotiating team representing them, because the highest paid nonunion electrical worker in NYC I know was making 38.00 an hour to run hi-rise condominium developments, whereas a union foreman would have made more than 90.00 an hour doing that (with the same size crew) and wouldn't have to actually work with their tools as well, producing for the company. 

Of course, the crew wouldn't be 24 men, 21 of whom have no formal electrical training and never teamed up for any length of time with a professional to show them the ropes either... all making less than 20 bucks an hour.


> On the other side of the coin, I also know of larger non-union shops 15 / 20 men that do not pay much nor do they give the proper training. What is the answer?


You'll never get everybody to agree on an answer. The only thing to do realistically is to make a standard that, though maybe overkill, is a reasonable standard that takes into account all those affected in a positive way - the consumer, the customer, the public at large, the workers in the industry, and the public at large. 

But as long as there's a contractor who thinks allowing untrained unsupervised employees with zero credentials install 277/480 volt walkway bollard lighting around a public square in front of a building and will profit more because there's no rules to govern such behavior, there is always going to be push back in an economic system where it all comes down to the almighty dollar.



> Leave the small, micro shops alone. We are struggling enough. NY has eliminated us from PW jobs and larger buildings. Also any commercial project over $1 mill.


Too bad. If you're Hostess your cakes and doughnuts and cookies have to meet regulations just the same as if you're a mom & pop bakery. You have to list ingredients. You have to follow the rules. Whether you're a big shop with 100 employees installing outlets and lighting and panels or you're a 2-man shop installing outlets and lighting and panels you both have to follow the same rules as well - and any talk of "big shops can afford bigger wages and benefits but a small one can't: is just bull crap - because both shops are charging the same damn or pretty near the same damn price for work. 

The reason NY eliminated the no-structure, "lets have 90% of the work done by helpers and 10% done by somewhat qualified employees" business model was all the nonunion shop owners could figure out - and because NYC is self-inspect for the most part, they self-inspected the worst works you can imagine. NYC let them dig their own hole and bury themselves in it.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Marty is probably one of the only kids from to graduate from the Newman School ( a 30K a year HS in the Back Bay) to go on to be a Local 223 guy, but hey, he paved a good path for himself. State Rep at 30, Mayor of Boston at 45, not bad for a kid from Savin Hill.

The timing could not be better for him because he's got issues here and a lot of people coming after him. Read the Boston Globe, (Boston's VERY liberal news*) and the reviews aren't so glowing as the article in the OP. Not that he's a bad dude or anything, in fact he's a very likable guy, but like any local politician the time comes to move on and opportunity knocked. I think his trouble here is, although he's left leaning, he's not enough of a loon to be the Mayor of Boston. 

One thing I would hope for is that, as Secretary of Labor, Marty helps to steer the democratic party back towards the party of the working class and not the party of the wealthy liberal elitist's it has become. 

*This is the newspaper that said it was Trump's fault that east coast residents couldn't see the lunar eclipse on Aug 1, 2017


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

TGGT said:


> I don't know much about him, but at least he actually worked with his hands and was part of a union.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he needs to be a leader for all not just the union, sad


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

switchboard said:


> he needs to be a leader for all not just the union, sad


Join a union and forgetaboutit.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

switchboard said:


> he needs to be a leader for all not just the union, sad


After reading the article it seems he is Union / political swamp hybrid.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

TGGT said:


> Join a union and forgetaboutit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Unions around here are closed. I tried for 5 years to get an A card. The training and experience I had back then was far more than an A worker.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

kb1jb1 said:


> Unions around here are closed. I tried for 5 years to get an A card. The training and experience I had back then was far more than an A worker.


Here in dallas guys will argue the opposite, just about anybody that shows up at the door is organized in as a JIW. Anyway, Biden is intent on aggressive union growth, might be a good time to try again.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

TGGT said:


> Join a union and forgetaboutit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Why do NFL players become free agents because the owners ruled them, its the same as the union for a contractor


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

switchboard said:


> Why do NFL players become free agents because the owners ruled them, its the same as the union for a contractor


What the hell are you talking about.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Another last minute change on the outgoing Trump administration DOL. The article goes on to say it probably hurts Non-Union more, because a Union contractor will pay his guys the negotiated wage anyhow. But to me it would still hurt if it gives the advantage to the Non-Union shop to pay a lower rate. How much, I don’t know because we do have a residential rate with the CE/CW guys. In the end it probably hurts us all. 









Trump Labor Department Shifts Construction Wages on Its Way Out


The U.S. Labor Department has quietly updated policies on construction wage standards, delivering industry groups a lobbying victory and taking a possible swipe at building unions in the president’s final weeks in office.




news.bloomberglaw.com


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

kb1jb1 said:


> Only 18% +/- of the work force is union.


I wonder how much this contributes to the wealth disparity?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

oldsparky52 said:


> I wonder how much this contributes to the wealth disparity?



I wonder if there is any single larger contributor to wealth disparity...


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

To start with the AFofL/CIO is nothing more than a fund raising arm of the arm of the Democratic party. The day you think it cares about man on the factory floor or the man on the scaffold or in the ditch you are living in a fantasy world. Most union members feel that the AFofL/CIO is out of touch with the union members. Case in point look at the UMW and the UA. The union bosses say you have to vote democratic because they have our interest at heart .
The members say that they( the democrats) are putting us on the unemployment line. Then the union bosses just remember that they have our interest at heart . Why would anyone who can think and reason want to give money to a organization that supports a candidate that is going to put them out of a job and take away his gun rights. 
Then no one has ever explained to me if all of this work is going to be done union what are the non signatured crafts workers that locals will not take going to do? Work for Mc Donalds or Taco Bell ?
The unions need to change their democrats only thinking about national politics and support candidates who really do have their interests from both sides. 

LC


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> To start with the AFofL/CIO is nothing more than a fund raising arm of the arm of the Democratic party. The day you think it cares about man on the factory floor or the man on the scaffold or in the ditch you are living in a fantasy world. Most union members feel that the AFofL/CIO is out of touch with the union members. Case in point look at the UMW and the UA. The union bosses say you have to vote democratic because they have our interest at heart .
> The members say that they( the democrats) are putting us on the unemployment line. Then the union bosses just remember that they have our interest at heart . Why would anyone who can think and reason want to give money to a organization that supports a candidate that is going to put them out of a job and take away his gun rights.
> Then no one has ever explained to me if all of this work is going to be done union what are the non signatured crafts workers that locals will not take going to do? Work for Mc Donalds or Taco Bell ?
> The unions need to change their democrats only thinking about national politics and support candidates who really do have their interests from both sides.
> ...


you got my VOTE


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> who really do have their interests from both sides.


If you have a list of these people, would you be willing to share?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> To start with the AFofL/CIO is nothing more than a fund raising arm of the arm of the Democratic party. The day you think it cares about man on the factory floor or the man on the scaffold or in the ditch you are living in a fantasy world. Most union members feel that the AFofL/CIO is out of touch with the union members. Case in point look at the UMW and the UA. The union bosses say you have to vote democratic because they have our interest at heart .
> The members say that they( the democrats) are putting us on the unemployment line. Then the union bosses just remember that they have our interest at heart . Why would anyone who can think and reason want to give money to a organization that supports a candidate that is going to put them out of a job and take away his gun rights.
> Then no one has ever explained to me if all of this work is going to be done union what are the non signatured crafts workers that locals will not take going to do? Work for Mc Donalds or Taco Bell ?
> The unions need to change their democrats only thinking about national politics and support candidates who really do have their interests from both sides.
> ...


The NLRB tried to make a rule redefining joint employers that would make it harder to hold fast food companies and temp agencies to be held accountable. Until a Federal judge struck it down. Republicans see the NRLB as a weapon to legitimize their love of cheap and weak labor. The NRLB should always on the side of the worker. Business has plenty of advocates. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I know most people think that locals blindly endorse democrats for elections. Our local is very pro active in town and county politics. Actively trying to secure jobs and keep guys employed. When they sent out their recommendations on who they were backing locally, it was predominantly Republicans. Biden was one of the few Democrats.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I think it at this point in time it would be easier to provide you with a list of those that don't.
LC


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I think it at this point in time it would be easier to provide you with a list of those that don't.
> LC


What? You gonna send me the lists of the members of the House and the Senate?


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

oldsparky52 said:


> What? You gonna send me the lists of the members of the House and the Senate?


Walsh is fighting so had for workers, he's joe's big pick, they just killed the keystone pipeline Way to go Marty


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

switchboard said:


> Walsh is fighting so had for workers, he's joe's big pick, they just killed the keystone pipeline Way to go Marty


You should educate yourself.


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

open boarders will bring more jobs


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Seems like politics as usual.


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

and not job to found


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

oldsparky52 said:


> Seems like politics as usual.


I mean, I guess it's nice they're not talking about time traveling Baron Trump, but they're still a bunch of cynical liars.


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

? what is the market like in your area, Boston office market is down big time Union contractors are finishing up some large projects but not much down the road.
37% of office workers are not going back and developers are scrambling to to rework there space, our customers lost so many tenants, that are not coming back, all high tech. working for home or small suburban offices.
Boston is so over build now waiting for the big crash. 
Newbury ST. in Boston is a high end retail area about 1/4 mile 60 to 70 store fronts are empty.( they took a big hit when the riots went thru. police told to stand down. like all big city's did. not a good choice. big job loses.
Friends of our's have 3 restaurant's in Boston, down 80% so many closed..


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

I was just telling my wife (again) how lucky we are to be retired and not having to deal with working. I remember the recessions of the '70s and ... good luck everyone.


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

History repeats it self like or not


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Marty Walsh is confirmed Labor Secretary. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

TGGT said:


> Marty Walsh is confirmed Labor Secretary.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


more restrictions, lost jobs and OPEN BORDERS


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

switchboard said:


> more restrictions, lost jobs and OPEN BORDERS


Explain.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

TGGT said:


> Explain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Marty Walsh was a Union organizer' that was his so called working with his hands in the field as you explained before, he will push more union only, PLA 's and restrictions on all projects under the so call protecting the worker," BS" and force small co out of business with work restrictions. this will increase the cost of construction, higher cost less building. he's a one sided labor secretary. OPEN BORDERS mean higher taxes to pay for the free housing, health care and education.
Did you see the story about the Obiden admin. just let out a contract for 100M for Hotel rooms, (motel rooms are not good enough) to a co in Texas, for the OPEN BORDERS policy. Were is Marty on the OPEN BORDERS Covid laws protecting so called workers coming to this country. Reinfection on its way 2nd wavy just what we need.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

switchboard said:


> Marty Walsh was a Union organizer' that was his so called working with his hands in the field as you explained before, he will push more union only, PLA 's and restrictions on all projects under the so call protecting the worker," BS" and force small co out of business with work restrictions. this will increase the cost of construction, higher cost less building. he's a one sided labor secretary. OPEN BORDERS mean higher taxes to pay for the free housing, health care and education.
> Did you see the story about the Obiden admin. just let out a contract for 100M for Hotel rooms, (motel rooms are not good enough) to a co in Texas, for the OPEN BORDERS policy. Were is Marty on the OPEN BORDERS Covid laws protecting so called workers coming to this country. Reinfection on its way 2nd wavy just what we need.


You don't understand what a Labor Secretary is.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

TGGT said:


> You don't understand what a Labor Secretary is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Explain how he is a good choice, I know what a labor sec, job is Labor laws between employer and and employees. just what we need Union only labor sec. look what it did to Detroit nothing but ashes.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

switchboard said:


> Explain how he is a good choice, I know what a labor sec, job is Labor laws between employer and and employees. just what we need Union only labor sec. look what it did to Detroit nothing but ashes.


He's not union only, he's not even worker only. He got votes from both sides of the aisle because he's proven he understands business, but looking out for labor is literally his job. The first labor secretary EVER was a union miner.

If you're concerned about business that's the small business administrations job.

Republicans got spoiled by having walking conflicts of interest undermining the missions of the very agencies they were entrusted to lead. That's not normal nor should it ever be.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

TGGT said:


> He's not union only, he's not even worker only. He got votes from both sides of the aisle because he's proven he understands business, but looking out for labor is literally his job. The first labor secretary EVER was a union miner.
> 
> If you're concerned about business that's the small business administrations job.
> 
> ...


Name the agency and what they did to undermine them, was it removing ABNORMAL rules and Regulations that destroy business. IF YOU DESTROY A BUSINESS U HAVE NO JOBS, like stopping the PIPE LINE lost jobs, stopping the wall lost jobs, Open borders lost jobs we could go on and on. 
its not only Marty but the whole OBiden admin. 
I asked what will Marty do to make it better for all workers Not just Union workers, do think he is not going to push for union only? The reason he got the position was to push for the union. OBiden is a shell


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

switchboard said:


> Name the agency and what they did to undermine them, was it removing ABNORMAL rules and Regulations that destroy business. IF YOU DESTROY A BUSINESS U HAVE NO JOBS, like stopping the PIPE LINE lost jobs, stopping the wall lost jobs, Open borders lost jobs we could go on and on.
> its not only Marty but the whole OBiden admin.
> I asked what will Marty do to make it better for all workers Not just Union workers, do think he is not going to push for union only? The reason he got the position was to push for the union. OBiden is a shell


4 years past on the flip side of the coin, I can still hear "you lost, get over it". 

And " give the man a chance", etc etc.

I will play the OMG what are the dems doing on one thing, it looks like they are going to test the MMT theories about debt. I thought Reagan was bad, I look back and laugh at myself.


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

oldsparky52 said:


> 4 years past on the flip side of the coin, I can still hear "you lost, get over it".
> 
> And " give the man a chance", etc etc.
> 
> I will play the OMG what are the dems doing on one thing, it looks like they are going to test the MMT theories about debt. I thought Reagan was bad, I look back and laugh at myself.


Just as i thought you have nothing but fake info over and over again you need to be educated


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

switchboard said:


> Just as i thought you have nothing but fake info over and over again you need to be educated


What did I state that was fake?


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

oldsparky52 said:


> What did I state that was fake?


sorry thought u were TGGT


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

switchboard said:


> Name the agency and what they did to undermine them, was it removing ABNORMAL rules and Regulations that destroy business. IF YOU DESTROY A BUSINESS U HAVE NO JOBS, like stopping the PIPE LINE lost jobs, stopping the wall lost jobs, Open borders lost jobs we could go on and on.
> its not only Marty but the whole OBiden admin.
> I asked what will Marty do to make it better for all workers Not just Union workers, do think he is not going to push for union only? The reason he got the position was to push for the union. OBiden is a shell


There's more where this came from. I'm sure Breitbart and Fox weren't covering these stories.




> *When ruling on cases, the Trump board has reversed precedent, empowering employers and weakening workers’ rights*





> The Trump board has repeatedly reversed long-standing board precedent, weakening workers’ rights and giving more power to employers.15 In the two years that Republicans have held the majority on the board, they have overturned NLRB precedent in more than a dozen cases. *All of these decisions overturning precedent favor employers. None favor workers or unions.* In none of these cases did the Trump board follow the NLRB’s long-standing practice of seeking public input through amicus briefs before reversing precedent.16
> 
> 
> The manner and speed with which the Trump board has reversed precedent lays bare their anti-worker, anti-union agenda. And, disturbingly, more decisions are on the horizon, with the Trump GC urging the board to change the law in favor of corporations and against workers in numerous other cases.
> ...











Unprecedented: The Trump NLRB’s attack on workers’ rights


Introduction Under the Trump administration, the National Labor Relations Board (NLRB) has systematically rolled back workers’ rights to form unions and engage in collective bargaining with their employers, to the detriment of workers, their communities, and the economy. The Trump board{{1}} has...




www.epi.org


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

TGGT said:


> There's more where this came from. I'm sure Breitbart and Fox weren't covering these stories.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you want socialism, communist style government, taking care of all your needs, because the big bad small businesses, need to be controlled (communist) and should not be allowed to make any money and if they do, they should pay it to the gov. so they can give it to the illegals trespassing through the open covid Borders, infecting us so they can control us for the next 4 years. 
Why they are allowing open borders with a pandemic to infect us again. is just mind blowing.
The Dems. are not the Dems. me, my family and the unions supported years ago. Did you or your family every run a small business, my Dad did, came to this country at18 on a ship, sleep on the deck because so many people sick below the smell would kill you, loved it for the freedom to work, he was sponsored by his uncle, went to work that afternoon when he arrived in the US.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

switchboard said:


> .... my Dad did, came to this country at18 on a ship, sleep on the deck because so many people sick below the smell would kill you, loved it for the freedom to work, he was sponsored by his uncle, went to work that afternoon when he arrived in the US.


This country was built with immigrants like your father (and my grandfathers, both immigrants).

The mood against immigrants today would probably have stopped your father from coming, sponsor or no sponsor. Unless he had an advanced degree that is.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

switchboard said:


> so you want socialism, communist style government, taking care of all your needs, because the big bad small businesses, need to be controlled (communist) and should not be allowed to make any money and if they do, they should pay it to the gov. so they can give it to the illegals trespassing through the open covid Borders, infecting us so they can control us for the next 4 years.
> Why they are allowing open borders with a pandemic to infect us again. is just mind blowing.
> The Dems. are not the Dems. me, my family and the unions supported years ago. Did you or your family every run a small business, my Dad did, came to this country at18 on a ship, sleep on the deck because so many people sick below the smell would kill you, loved it for the freedom to work, he was sponsored by his uncle, went to work that afternoon when he arrived in the US.


You're so full of it. The Dems of yester-generation were more left on labor rights than they have been the past 2 decades. You're just scared you might vote Democrat again.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## switchboard (Jan 15, 2021)

oldsparky52 said:


> This country was built with immigrants like your father (and my grandfathers, both immigrants).
> 
> The mood against immigrants today would probably have stopped your father from coming, sponsor or no sponsor. Unless he had an advanced degree that is.


I'm talking legal immigrants not COVID infected and illegal 
are u and TGGT the only people on the electrician talk wow see yah


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

switchboard said:


> I'm talking legal immigrants


 So was I. It is much harder today to come in than it was 100 years ago.


> not COVID infected and illegal


 really?


> are u and TGGT the only people on the electrician talk wow see yah


Okay, ... bye.


----------

